# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Mike's Phat Frog

## Yoci

Another great addition to my collection. I got a pepper mint pacman frog today. It's healthy and already ate a ball of pacman food. Great guy and healthy frogs. Thanks Mike!!

----------


## mikesfrogs

Hope you enjoy it

----------


## TahneeNicole1989

Whats ball pacman frog food? I have a juvenile pac, but have never heard of this?!

----------

